# 2 new duck calls



## Macdietrich (Mar 11, 2014)

Well after being down 2 whole weeks without my Jet 1221VS decided to bite the bullet and by a backup...who knows how long the damm new Jet will take to get here...anyhow ABW w/SS inlays and stabilized red maple burl & stabilized gold BLM burl with acrylic sleeved TB both with aluminum bands and CA finish

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/5D1A14BF-8370-42E6-8A51-C43B60561F2E.jpg

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/CFEF7895-0DEF-46CF-A8A4-BF652844418B.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 12, 2014)

Those are sweet. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Mar 12, 2014)

Very nice calls!!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 12, 2014)

Apparently the new lathe work flawlessly - great calls - what lathe did you get?

Barry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Macdietrich (Mar 12, 2014)

Barry I picked up the Nova comet II seams like a great little back up lathe and am pleased with it. Currently it's my personal favorite simply because it actually works!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Heirloom Game Calls (Mar 12, 2014)

SAWEET MAC!!! Kent told me about your fun with the lathe. Sorry to hear it and surprised you had the problems with a Jet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

